# Hot hot hot!!!



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

Is this possible it had been such a cold spring and winter !!!???


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Same here, but we're always hot in tucson. Usually, it's 100.









And there's only 1 dinky little cloud in the sky.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

We totally jumped from winter right into summer. Hight of 43 one day then jumped right into the 70's. not complaining one bit. It has been in the 80's the past few days. For Alaska, that's hot!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

88 here in SE Texas with scattered showers.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

87 in south central Texas with scattered showers. It's going to be a hot summer!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I am so NOT looking forward to the scorching heat and humidity!!!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

It's 93* according to my home thermometer, humidity is heavy though. I'm sitting in front of a fan, but my backside is tacky.

Yuck. I hate having a tacky backside!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I am not a happy lady! In my 9th month of pregnancy and 4 90 degree days with 90% humidity. Grumpy is an understatement!! I've been giving my chicks ice water through the day but they want me to feed them. I'm waiting till almost bedtime so it's not as hot!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Bless your heart GenFoe!!! Best wishes for you and baby healthy delivery!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Hopefully it will be over in 2 more weeks!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

GenFoe said:


> I am not a happy lady! In my 9th month of pregnancy and 4 90 degree days with 90% humidity. Grumpy is an understatement!! I've been giving my chicks ice water through the day but they want me to feed them. I'm waiting till almost bedtime so it's not as hot!


I feel your pain. I had a July baby 21 years ago. High Humidity for more than a month, my poor ankles were watermelons. I loved to sit and soak my feet in ice water. That was nice.

Keep cool.


----------



## Loopychicklady (May 22, 2013)

It's not so warm over here haha LOL


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Colorado weather has been really odd lately. We were getting in the high 80's, now the last couple days have been rather cool, I think it was 75 ish at the hottest part of the day. It's snowing in the Rockies, which is less than 3.5 hours away from me. I'm happy that the mountains are getting the wetness though, we need the water!


----------



## logansgranny (Jun 27, 2013)

*107 !!!*

We are in Clovis Ca. Today 107, in a few days 111 expected. So hot! Am misting th coop with a fan blowing in, have frozen liters of water for them to lay against. A block of ice in a milk carton, and every so often I Sprinkle the dirt with the hose. Can I do anything else? Concerned because I won't be here for a couple of days, even though someone will be here for a few hours each day.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

WV is some like Colorado....pretty hot last week, high humidity...then down to 60s and 70s today. Mountains...gotta love 'em!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

We're only at 80 right now but we broke 105 last week.


----------

